# Some people are so strange!



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My husband was just at the store and some older lady came up to him and told him that he smells good! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I burst out laughing, cause I never heard of a stranger doing something like that before. :smrofl: :smrofl: He said he told her he was zest fully clean! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh, wasn't that nice!!!!  What does he smell like?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Ohhhhhhhhh, wasn't that nice!!!!  What does he smell like?[/B]


Well he had just taken a shower a couple hours before, so he assumed it was the soap. zest. 


And yes, I am still laughing just thinking about it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL!! Was she hitting on him? lol. Well, it was a nice compliment. More than I can say for all the nasty folks in the stores who have nothing nice to say and look like if they had a gun they'd be going postal. Those folks scare me...

Once when I was in line at the store, there was a younger man in back of me and he was REALLY trying to hit on another girl in line. I have to say, he was being a complete gentleman about it and I felt bad for him--she wouldn't even LOOK at him. I would have at least said "that's very flattering, but no thank you." Anyway, she left the line and I turned to him and said "that was a nice try and I think you were very gentlemanly about it." He smiled and said hey, you never know until you try, right? lol That was one of the more "odd" things that I've overheard among strangers in a store...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I bet that will have hubby smiling all day!! We all need a compliment now and then!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

There are worse things she could of told him - but I'd have no problem with someone telling me I smell good.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> There are worse things she could of told him - but I'd have no problem with someone telling me I smell good.[/B]


No, he has no problem with it at all. We just thought it was funny.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My husband was just at the store and some older lady came up to him and told him that he smells good! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I burst out laughing, cause I never heard of a stranger doing something like that before. :smrofl: :smrofl: He said he told her he was zest fully clean! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> LOL!! Was she hitting on him? lol. Well, it was a nice compliment. More than I can say for all the nasty folks in the stores who have nothing nice to say and look like if they had a gun they'd be going postal. Those folks scare me...
> 
> Once when I was in line at the store, there was a younger man in back of me and he was REALLY trying to hit on another girl in line. I have to say, he was being a complete gentleman about it and I felt bad for him--she wouldn't even LOOK at him. I would have at least said "that's very flattering, but no thank you." Anyway, she left the line and I turned to him and said "that was a nice try and I think you were very gentlemanly about it." He smiled and said hey, you never know until you try, right? lol That was one of the more "odd" things that I've overheard among strangers in a store...[/B]


He doesn't know if she was hitting on him. He said he thought she was in her sixty's and he is forty.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Too funny! I guess it's better than the alternative but still. I can't imagine someone walking up to Peter and saying that. I would be the same-it would either be soap or deoderant 'cause he doesn't wear cologne! :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, i think she could of been flirting..!! 
Too funny - you'll have to tell him that if anyone younger tells him he smells good - you are changing his soap. :smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

it's funny b/c whenever my husband gets a compliment from a woman that's all he'll keep talking about!!!! over and over and over. but got forbid i tell him about what a man said to me...he tells me to be quiet and reminds me that he could probably beat the guy up hahaha :smrofl:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> My husband was just at the store and some older lady came up to him and told him that he smells good! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I burst out laughing, cause I never heard of a stranger doing something like that before. :smrofl: :smrofl: He said he told her he was zest fully clean! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that is too funny! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I bet she made your hubby's day. I don't think men get a lot of compliments from strangers. 

I often have people ask me what is the name of the perfume I wear. It always takes me back a minute. I can't smell my perfume on myself and when they ask it always shocks me that they can smell it. They are always complimentary and say how nice it smells, but it still shocks me when they ask......even women ask.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> it's funny b/c whenever my husband gets a compliment from a woman that's all he'll keep talking about!!!! over and over and over. but got forbid i tell him about what a man said to me...he tells me to be quiet and reminds me that he could probably beat the guy up hahaha :smrofl:[/B]


lol
i love your new signature picture!

i agree zest smells really good. and I think its great people complimented your husband. Isnt it nice watching your husbands/boyfriends get all pink over a compliment?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> I bet she made your hubby's day. I don't think men get a lot of compliments from strangers.
> 
> I often have people ask me what is the name of the perfume I wear. It always takes me back a minute. I can't smell my perfume on myself and when they ask it always shocks me that they can smell it. They are always complimentary and say how nice it smells, but it still shocks me when they ask......even women ask.[/B]


So what perfume do you wear? I'm intriqued!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483882
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I wear most days is Amarige by Givency. And like I said I can't smell it on my skin, but I have been told that if you can't smell it on yourself it is a good fragrance for you.
[attachment=30883:AMARIGE_W.jpg]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> oh, i think she could of been flirting..!!
> Too funny - you'll have to tell him that if anyone younger tells him he smells good - you are changing his soap. :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

Whats interesting is zest is not our regular soap. When I went shopping the other day the store didn't have what I like, so I bought the zest. I actually like what we usually use much better than the zest because our regular soap has no dyes or perfumes. I prefer things to be fragrance and color free.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's really not unusual around our area for one strangers to make comments/compliment to another... whether it be about a certain coat, a car, haircuts, etc. Maybe it's the 'home-town' feel to our area? It's not as country as it used to be in fact growing in leaps and bounds but certainly more country than urban...or maybe it's a "NY" thing I wonder?
As to Zest ! I love it ! It seems to rinse away so 'clean"!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> It's really not unusual around our area for one strangers to make comments/compliment to another... whether it be about a certain coat, a car, haircuts, etc. Maybe it's the 'home-town' feel to our area? It's not as country as it used to be in fact growing in leaps and bounds but certainly more country than urban...or maybe it's a "NY" thing I wonder?
> As to Zest ! I love it ! It seems to rinse away so 'clean"![/B]



That's how it is down here. Women compliment my husband on his cologne everyonce in a while - even while I'm standing there. People knock on my truck window in parking lots (it has hubby's disabled vet license plate) and thank me for his service. And, it's not unusual to bump into a stranger in the grocery aisle or the check out line and have a long conversation about who knows what. I was in line at Wal-Mart for a LONG time and got to chatting with a woman behind me - by the time it was my turn to check out she had actually confessed to post-K insurance fraud to me! I didn't know what to say just blurted out "You could have gone to jail!" It is just our way down here - we'll talk to anybody, anytime, and apparently about anything. :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483918
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've asked other women what perfume they are wearing. I never thought anything of it. LOL Of course I march to my own beat. :innocent: 

I've even asked people whose perfume stinks so I make sure to steer clear of it. :brownbag: 

BTW, my mom used to wear that same perfume and she got compliments all the time.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Haha too funny. One day at work I was wearing Cotton Candy body spray. And I was ringing up some guys purchase and he told me that I smelled really yummy like he could eat me up! :smrofl: Who says that!!! After he left the girl who was working at the register by mine said oh my gosh did he just say he could eat you up? I said he sure did. :smrofl: Thats got to be the weirdest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I think it's sweet. I've given and received compliments on haircuts, perfume, clothes . . . 

I've smelled Amarige . . . it is a great fragrance. No wonder people comment on it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Haha too funny. One day at work I was wearing Cotton Candy body spray. And I was ringing up some guys purchase and he told me that I smelled really yummy like he could eat me up! :smrofl: Who says that!!! After he left the girl who was working at the register by mine said oh my gosh did he just say he could eat you up? I said he sure did. :smrofl: Thats got to be the weirdest thing I've ever heard![/B]


I am sorry but, you are wearing a Cotton Candy body spray and you are surprised he told you that? :huh: 

I LOVE the smell of Vanilla, but my Mom would never let me wear it, she would tell me, "if you smell like a cookie, some boy will think you are one, and then where will you be?"

I often compliment people I see that look pleasent to me to smell nice. I find nothing odd about it at all. I am always smiled at or told "thank you".... or better! B) 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Mel I never really thought of it like that its not like I'm not a ditz sometimes.  I don't wear that scent anymore esp. since James thinks it smells gross. Too funny with the advice your mom gave you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I wear most days is Amarige by Givency. And like I said I can't smell it on my skin, but I have been told that if you can't smell it on yourself it is a good fragrance for you.
[attachment=30883:AMARIGE_W.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've asked other women what perfume they are wearing. I never thought anything of it. LOL Of course I march to my own beat. :innocent: 

I've even asked people whose perfume stinks so I make sure to steer clear of it. :brownbag: 

BTW, my mom used to wear that same perfume and she got compliments all the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The odd thing about fragrances is that they can smell different on everybody. It all depends on your body chemistry. I wore Opium for probably 10 yrs. In fact, it was like my signature fragrance. Then one day, it began to turn (sour) as soon as I would spray it on. That is when I shopped and tried, shopped and tried, until I hit on the Amarige. I have been wearing it for a few yrs now. About 2 yrs. ago I purchased the Opium again and worn it until the bottle was empty. But then all of a sudden I couldn't wear it again. The same with Ellen Tracy's Imagine. I went thru about 2 bottles and now I can't wear it again. I normally go for the scents that are considered "oriental" kind of spicy, floral.....my mom calls them loud :wacko1: but they don't smell loud on me. I love nice fragrances, in fact I told my niece.....honey if you only have $100 to spend and it is a toss up between clothes and a nice fragrance...buy the fragrance. That is the one thing I always spoiled myself with.....a nice bottle of fragrance.


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

> it's funny b/c whenever my husband gets a compliment from a woman that's all he'll keep talking about!!!! over and over and over. but got forbid i tell him about what a man said to me...he tells me to be quiet and reminds me that he could probably beat the guy up hahaha :smrofl:[/B]


I'm with ya. My hubby just gloats for days, and hints "At least someone appreciate me ".Wa  I think its selective hearing..I praise him, but he only remembers when its a stranger telling him! Men are just little boys with BIG egos! :wacko1: But I love him :wub: MonroesMommy> Raquel


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483918
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip! I just bought "Valentino's Rock n' Roses" & it smells good but once I put it on I couldn't smell it anymore.....I was going to toss it out b/c I thought it wasn't working! I'll give it another try.. :thumbsup: Thanks Raquel


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I love perfume and used to wear it all the time but then somewhere in my 20's I started having a lot of sinus infections and then went through some pretty intense allergy testing and turns out one of the things I was allergic to is fragrance--you know when you read the list of ingredients on any product and one is "fragrance"--it's in SO many things, not just the obvious things like perfume. So now I do everything fragrance free and I've had maybe 1 sinus infection in 10-15 years. It's pretty amazing, really. But I do miss perfume. But the times I do try to wear it I get a headache...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Haha too funny. One day at work I was wearing Cotton Candy body spray. And I was ringing up some guys purchase and he told me that I smelled really yummy like he could eat me up! :smrofl: Who says that!!! After he left the girl who was working at the register by mine said oh my gosh did he just say he could eat you up? I said he sure did. :smrofl: Thats got to be the weirdest thing I've ever heard![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: That is weird! If someone said that to me I think I would be shocked. :new_shocked:


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

My husband's doctor is that way too. On our first visit with her she requested us to not wear anything that had a fragrance espeacially perfume , body splash, hand creams ect...

I remember I was rushing one day, and forgot to not wear it , her poor eyes started to swell, and she began to sniffle. That was the fastest visit ever!!!! I feel for you :smheat: 

I like suttle scents, but I've been out in public, & I'll tell you there's nothing worse than someone that smell like they bathed in their perfume that went bad , and you 've got to stand in line behind them :smstarz: 

Its funny now :smrofl: but I had to hold my breath :blink: Raquel


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> My husband's doctor is that way too. On our first visit with her she requested us to not wear anything that had a fragrance espeacially perfume , body splash, hand creams ect...
> 
> I remember I was rushing one day, and forgot to not wear it , her poor eyes started to swell, and she began to sniffle. That was the fastest visit ever!!!! I feel for you :smheat:
> 
> ...


Theres been times where I have actually had to change lines because of what you're describing. My sinuses will start hurting and I will start coughing. If I am in that situation for too long I will get sick. Smoke does it to me too.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Great come back :HistericalSmiley: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah my Mom is a real HOOT! 

I am so glad you stopped wearing the Cotton Candy.... BLAH on that.... too much sugar. 

HEY not that you are not sweet, you are just better than Cotton Candy to me.  

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

